# Cannot disable net.eth0 from autostart

## Ivan_D

This is my rc.log: http://paste2.org/p/140945

net.et0 starts _twice_! oO

/etc/rc.conf :

 rc_hotplug="* !net.wlan* !net.eth*"

/etc/conf.d/rc :

 RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth* !net.wlan*"

I used this howto: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerGentoo (first I tried to disable both net.eth0 and net.wlan0 for NetworkManager, but NM doesn't work so until I understand why I want to disable net.eth0 only as it wastes approx. 10 seconds during boot).

WAIDW?Last edited by Ivan_D on Wed Feb 04, 2009 3:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

did you check if you have net.eth0 started via runlevel default?

----------

## Ivan_D

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> did you check if you have net.eth0 started via runlevel default?

  Of course.

```
# rc-update show | grep "net\."

               net.lo | boot
```

net.lo only, no net.eth0 nor net.wlan0

----------

## bornmw

were you able to resolve this problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ivan_D,

/etc/rc.conf is your friend.

See rc_depend_strict and/or rc_hotplug depending on the exact cause of your problem.

The file is well commented.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Do you have "ifplugd" emerged?

This daemon will take care of the wired interface...

Thank you.

----------

